# Is a Ringmaster Model 723 for $200 a good deal?



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have heard about these but don't know much about them.

Does $200 for a single speed ringmaster sound good?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I googled ringmaster and if it is the one you are looking at.. go for it.. retails for 6 - 700 depending on model.
Larry


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I checked prices, & it looks about half the price of new.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, what the hell. I can always sell it later, right?

Might be fun to play with.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

You should ask old Mot. 
I think he bought one a while back.

Bob


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I paid that for a rarely used one about 3 years ago. Thought I got a deal. Go for it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Gary - I have one. With your imagination and skill - you could make some great stuff. I'd go for it.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a new one about 10 years ago, and I think I paid over $300 for it then, so if you can get one for $200, go for it, if that is what you want, they are a lot of fun, you can be very creative with them.
Smitty


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got back from picking it up. Got it for $180 because it had no manual.

I just have to order one to learn how to set the thing up.


----------

